# 2001 A6 2.7T Oil Change



## monterotricky (Sep 30, 2007)

This is going to seem ridiculous, but I've never changed the oil in my wife's 2001 A6 2.7T and I just wanted to make sure where the oil drain is. I'm assuming it the bolt underneath the plastic undercarriage protector, just to the left of the oil filter? Or, is it the allen bolt toward the middle of the undercarriage further back? I am thinking the allen bolt is for the transmission fluid? Thanks very much for any assistance with this.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2001 A6 2.7T Oil Change (monterotricky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monterotricky* »_This is going to seem ridiculous...

It is not








The engine oil drain bolt is beside the oil filter pointing sideways towards driver side on US car. It is not the Allen bolt further back that you mentioned.
Be sure to use an OEM Mann or Mahle oil filter and good synthetic oil, do not use a cheap filter and cheap oil. Change the drain bolt washer to ensure no drips.
Try filling new filter approx half full of new oil and then spin on, reduces air in oil galleys on startup.
2.7T Oil Capacity is 6.5L / 6.9 Quarts
Drain Bolt Torque is 30 ft-lbs (do not overtighten)
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## monterotricky (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: 2001 A6 2.7T Oil Change (GLS-S4)*

Thanks very much for the information, I really appreciate it.


----------

